# Prayers for a dear friend



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Those that know Jerry Valentine know that he has been waging a 2 year battle with cancer. Jerry is a man of strong faith. Last year when the Cancer Treatment Center of America sent him home to get his affairs in order he continued to fight, even competeing in two championship casting tournaments in the fall. It was an honor to see and cast with Jerry again.

Jerry is a former National Champion caster and a personal mentor. Above that he is one of the finest men that I have ever known.

Jerry has taken a turn for the worse. Hospice has been called in to provide comfort and he is surrounded by family.

Please pray for Jerry.

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

that's a shame.... My prayers will go out to Jerry and his family..


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

With God Speed prayers sent. May All Bless.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Jerry is a great ambassador for our sport. He inspired me to keep improving at my first tournament and was there for my major achievements. My greatest memory was spending a weekend doing a casting seminar in St Augustine for frosty. We Hung out the whole weekend and I had the pleasure of fishing with him. Prayers sent.


----------



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

My and my families prayers go out to Jerry and his loved ones. God bless...


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Prayers for Jerry and his family.

Blaine


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

It was great to see Jerry at the Nationals last year and I remember him talking about every day being a blessing. Jerry has certainly also been a blessing for a lot of us. Jerry you are in our prayers.

LarryB


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Absolutely will include Jerry in our prayers. Cancer is an ugly thing and claims way too many people. Prayers are sent.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

I don't pray much-but for Jerry I will.
charlie


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Yes, I wll pray.

Best Regards, 
Stan


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*meet Jerry once in Cristfield...*

what now seems like a lifetime ago. nice guy. i will keep him in my thoughts and in my heart.


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

You got it - Prayers up to Jerry Valentine and family!

God Bless all!


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

my heart felt thoughts are with him and his family


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Payers are on the way.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thoughts and prayers on the way.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

every day. Tommy, i talked to debbie the other night. pray harder. his son jamie and family got home from japan and he did get to see them and the grandson he had never seen. the look on his face was just wonderful. what a lot of you may not know is jerry is the minister offf his local church. he is in my prayers all he time.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

Prayers for Jerry and his family.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Prayers sent for him and his family.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

prayers go out to him and his family


----------

